# Mitutogo  !



## cathead (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello all, 

I bought a one inch indicator on BangGood.com, a Chinese company.  Interestingly the brand name is Mitutogo. 
Anyway, for 12 dollars shipping included, it turned out to be a really good deal.  Apparently it is a Mitutoyo copy. 
It has a yellow face and is a jeweled indicator.  At any rate, if anyone is looking for  a nice indicator for little
money, you might give it some consideration.  It says on the bezel that it was made in Japan....


----------



## toag (Apr 13, 2015)

imagine how many people click on that webiste expecting something else. 
 grats on the good deal, my experience with Chinese indicators has been really bad.  thanks Etco tool in columbus ohio for selling me a complete piece of junk for 55 dollars.  buyer beware indeed


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 13, 2015)

cathead said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I bought a one inch indicator on BangGood.com, a Chinese company.  Interestingly the brand name is Mitutogo.
> Anyway, for 12 dollars shipping included, it turned out to be a really good deal.  Apparently it is a Mitutoyo copy.
> ...


You don't suppose that someone just didn't miss the "y" key?


----------



## rfdes (Apr 13, 2015)

I went to the site and the ones shown do not show  'Mitutogo'.  In fact they show nothing at all for the brand.  Those silly chinese...


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 13, 2015)

I still have a couple of brown & sharpe and federal test indicators here they've served me well over the years


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 13, 2015)

At least they are being honest about it being a copy.  Ebay has been hammered the last couple of years with bad Mitutoyo copies labeled as the real thing, especially digital calipers.  The adage applies; if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.

It might be fun to buy one just to calibrate and inspect the internals.  I have a real Mit of that variety from the '90's that is still accurate to .00003"


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Apr 13, 2015)

I mentioned this on another thread, but I bought one 6 months ago to indicate my mill. It was the best bang for the buck.


----------

